# Boot unlocking using KeyFob



## JoshJB (Dec 17, 2018)

This may be a daft question, but for along as I've had my mk3 i've been able to unlock the boot just using the door unlock button. For the last couple of days this doesn't seem to work, I now have to hold down the boot unlock button, no idea why dont think I've changed anything, tried changing the key unlocking function on the MMI to all doors but still no luck.
Anyone else experienced this.
Very likely I'm missing something obvious


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

First question: do you have Keyless entry? I do and always just walk up to the rear with the key in my pocket and it'll open regardless of unlock state. You're saying you press twice on your remote to unlock all doors/gas cap and then when you squeeze trunk/boot handle it still does nothing? If that's the case, my worry would be your trunk (*twitches, says boot instead*) release button might be dead. Can you get the boot release button to open the trunk in ANY case? What if the car's on in park? Or just turned off with doors still open? If not, I'd investigate the button. Any issues with any other functions back there? Backup cam? License plate lights at night with headlights on still come on?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are you sure you don't just need a new battery in the fob?

Re keyless entry, I have that and have never known my boot to unlock as I approach. Is there a setting in the MMI? Can't say I'd want it though - just in case .


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

when the car is closed, only the *confort *key can open the boot/trunk when you're approaching it...


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

The car must surely have a single receiver so it can only be a weakening battery or a faulty button. Try the second key and/or change the battery I would suggest.


----------



## JoshJB (Dec 17, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> First question: do you have Keyless entry? I do and always just walk up to the rear with the key in my pocket and it'll open regardless of unlock state. You're saying you press twice on your remote to unlock all doors/gas cap and then when you squeeze trunk/boot handle it still does nothing? If that's the case, my worry would be your trunk (*twitches, says boot instead*) release button might be dead. Can you get the boot release button to open the trunk in ANY case? What if the car's on in park? Or just turned off with doors still open? If not, I'd investigate the button. Any issues with any other functions back there? Backup cam? License plate lights at night with headlights on still come on?


thanks for the reply, yes as you've described only way to up is to hold down the button on the key fob, I don't have keyless entry. Trunk won't open when car is unlocked or if engine is on and its in park. Batteries in the key fob changed in the key fairly recently so don't think it is that. Don't have back up cam, but the license plates lights aren't on either so maybe my problem lies with that somewhere.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

JoshJB said:


> Don't have back up cam, but the license plates lights aren't on either so maybe my problem lies with that somewhere.


Yeah man, sounds like there's something wrong with your Rear Lid Lock Cylinder Unlock Button - F248, or maybe your connection to it. Definitely warranty work if you're still in it. Otherwise I've pasted how to remove and install it if you want to pull off the connector and check/clean it.


----------



## JoshJB (Dec 17, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> JoshJB said:
> 
> 
> > Don't have back up cam, but the license plates lights aren't on either so maybe my problem lies with that somewhere.
> ...


Thanks for the instructions, would have feared to try and pry the F248, without some instruction. All looked fine there was a small amount of residual water there but guess that happens to all of them. Don't have a multimeter to hand to see if there are any volts on the 4 pin connector don't suppose you know which fuse it connects to? I guess I'm going to have to replace the whole unit?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

I'd definitely check for voltage first, but I doubt that's the only thing on whatever fuse it's on.


----------



## JoshJB (Dec 17, 2018)

Yeah there are volts on the connector and the connections on the LEDs, looked a little bit scuzzy so I imagine some water as made a short circuit somewhere, think I'm going to have to replace the whole piece, £84 from Audi. There doesn't seem to be much I can find on eBay or elsewhere. Thanks for your help


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

JoshJB said:


> Yeah there are volts on the connector and the connections on the LEDs, looked a little bit scuzzy so I imagine some water as made a short circuit somewhere, think I'm going to have to replace the whole piece, £84 from Audi. There doesn't seem to be much I can find on eBay or elsewhere. Thanks for your help


Of course! Let us know how it goes once you do the swap. That's less expensive than I imagined too.


----------



## JoshJB (Dec 17, 2018)

Just took delivery of the new part installing it did the trick all back working now lights and the trunk button all fine. Must of been some water corrosion on the LED contacts.
Thanks for all your help.


----------

